# Honda Bluetooth Generators & Retrofit



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ve seen that some Honda generators now come with the Co Minder and Bluetooth. The Bluetooth connects to your smartphone and you can not only monitor the watts, fuel, generator info, you can take it in and out of eco mode and start and stop it if your model has electric start. I have the EU7000is which looks the same as the new one except for the outlet covers and co minder and Bluetooth. Is anyone familiar with this new model coming out? Would it be possible to purchase the Bluetooth module and perhaps it plugs into the spot where the remote start plugs into mine. Hoping this retrofit would be possible. It would be so convenient to start from inside the house and also monitor the different gauges.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

nope on the retro kit.
total revamp on the new gen inverter and spark modules.

not all gen remote features are set as of right now.
there will be app revisions for early 2021.

the down fall is it is blue tooth... soooo.
yup you guessed it short range.
they did blue tooth for security.. 
i wish they would to have went the wifi route..
then you could map it direct or through your internet...
that would let us see data from total remote.
and would to have opened it up for alerts for ats use...

not sure yet if the new features will be a good thing yet.
the c/o units tend to have a short life...
so a person might be looking at updates every 4 to 5 years on the c/o unit..

same on the blue tooth... it is not set in stone on the final protocols.
so it could change at any time in the near future on our smart phones.
there is talk of new direct to sat phones for 2025.
part of elon's new starlink system.

time will tell on the new stuff.


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

iowagold said:


> nope on the retro kit.
> total revamp on the new gen inverter and spark modules.
> 
> not all gen remote features are set as of right now.
> ...


Any recommendation on the best aftermarket remote start? I saw one from Pinellas but it said Android and I use an iPhone. Haven’t really seen much else that looks plug n play and reliable. I saw one on your Honda Generator page by Generator-Line any feedback on that one?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought my eu7000 in January. I am super jeoulous of the new model. Bluetooth connectivity and remote start with my phone... ugh. Though It appears that eco mode must still be toggled manually at the unit. 

I ended up building my own wired remote start controller with ECO mode control. If I went the wireless route I like a kit on eBay. Eu7000 EZ Wireless start kit. Easy to install, price is right, and the kit can be uninstalled without leaving a trace.


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> I bought my eu7000 in January. I am super jeoulous of the new model. Bluetooth connectivity and remote start with my phone... ugh. Though It appears that eco mode must still be toggled manually at the unit.
> 
> I ended up building my own wired remote start controller with ECO mode control. If I went the wireless route I like a kit on eBay. Eu7000 EZ Wireless start kit. Easy to install, price is right, and the kit can be uninstalled without leaving a trace.


Yeah I’m a little jealous too! But I also saw the msrp of $5059! I thought I paid a crazy amount back when I got mine but now that I’m looking at all these prices and how hard to get they still are I’m thinking I got a steal now at $3800 lol.


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

Just found this part number. What is this? Is this actually a real Honda Bluetooth kit?

*06612-Z37-000AH









NEW HONDA EU7000IS GENERATOR BLUETOOTH WIRELESS PHONE REMOTE START STARTER 75FT | eBay


The wireless remote has a approximate length of about 75 feet away. HONDA EU 7000IS GENERATOR WIRELESS REMOTE STARTER. We'll be happy to take care of the discrepancy.



www.ebay.com




*


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

TSollecito said:


> 06612-Z37-000AH


That's only for frame numbers from EEJD-1000001 to EEJD-1299999.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hummm
wiring to the remote start plug on the hondas are the same...
the one inside the battery door..
i would love to see the instructions for this kit!


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

So it looks like an oem part number and has an app on the Apple store so you can use your phone or the fob. There is also a video on YouTube on how to install and use it. Just found it. I have an early eu7000is so it should work with mine


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Neat but I’m not terribly impressed. It fits my model eu7000 but I personally would go with an aftermarket unit that would also control eco mode.

Hondas wired remote start kit costs $500 but won’t draw down The battery. This wireless kit would have to have a constant draw on the battery for the radios to function.

Installed with the key on the wireless unit becomes a pass through for ignition power. The unit remains off until a relay passes 12v to the GCU. But the wireless radios draw power And will kill the battery unless a battery tender (trickle charger) is used. The key could be kept off until needing to be turned on for a know impending weather event...nodraw until key is turned on.

The 8 pin remote connector is not wired into the eco mode trigger circuit from the factory. So no remote start Kit can control eco mode unless the kit includes wire leads to tap into it. Aftermarket wireless kits do this.

I think the brand new 2020 eu7000 units can start, stop, and also display how many watts are being produced.

I ended up building my own wired kit, which I wired to control eco mode and has a voltage gauge to monitor battery voltage. I personally appreciate the reliability of a wired kit.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I too like the hard wired versions.
and they are easy to set up too.


----------



## carman81$ (Mar 10, 2021)

iowagold said:


> hummm
> wiring to the remote start plug on the hondas are the same...
> the one inside the battery door..
> i would love to see the instructions for this kit!


In case you never got the instructions.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I now have the pin outs on the honda service forum.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> I bought my eu7000 in January. I am super jeoulous of the new model. Bluetooth connectivity and remote start with my phone... ugh. Though It appears that eco mode must still be toggled manually at the unit.
> 
> I ended up building my own wired remote start controller with ECO mode control. If I went the wireless route I like a kit on eBay. Eu7000 EZ Wireless start kit. Easy to install, price is right, and the kit can be uninstalled without leaving a trace.


I have a Honda EU7000is with Bluetooth and downloaded app several months ago and it connects with phone - it starts & stops engine but it never registers fuel level or RPM on cell phone. Anybody know what could be the problem?


----------

